# ID please - Not a great photo



## Kutulue (Nov 13, 2016)

I want to apologize in advance for the bad photo quality.
Was at night as I released the snake into the bush and used a torch and my rubbish camera phone.

So if the quality is too poor I understand.

Location: Cairns QLD. In the garden of our apartment complex. Lots of kids wandering by so I thought best to move him on. He was quite aggressive and reared up and struck at several people before I caught him and took him to some bushland.

Length: 1.2m - brown and lighter brown markings. Young Taipan maybe? Or Tiger snake?
Before anyone freaks out and tells me I should have called the experts and not touched it I have been catching and releasing snakes since I was 10 - so like 35 years. Got fairly experienced at it as we lived next to cane fields and bushland and had a snake in our house every year or so.


----------



## baker (Nov 13, 2016)

Brown tree snake (_Boiga irregularis_). 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Kutulue (Nov 13, 2016)

baker said:


> Brown tree snake (_Boiga irregularis_).
> 
> Cheers, Cameron





Ahhh how boring.Was thinking it was more dangerous. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 15, 2016)

Kutulue said:


> Ahhh how boring.Was thinking it was more dangerous. Thanks for the quick response.


Lol, is abit boring compared to the others. I love when the red bellied black snakes are out and about hanging around. I'd just be happy it hadn't got my birds!


----------

